# Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Junho 2011



## ricardop120 (30 Mai 2011 às 21:44)

Regras deste tópico:

Regras Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas
Nota sobre a utilização dos dois tópicos de Previsões


*Aviso MeteoPT*
As análises, previsões ou alertas neste forum são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade. Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões, avisos e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia, Protecção Civil ou outras entidades com essa função.


----------



## ricardop120 (30 Mai 2011 às 21:44)

segundo o GFS a intabilidade ira fazer uma pausa de 2 dias, e voltar a partir de dia 3 de Junho (sexta feira) ou dia 4 Sabado, mas vamos ver como e que os modelos se vao comportar... 

portanto amanha ainda teremos alguma instabilidade mas só mais para o interior, a partir de quarta feira o tempo ira estabilizar com ceu limpo ou pouco nublado. 

depois de sexta feira ou sabado, teremos novamente a instabiliade que temos visto nos ultimos dias...


----------



## Rainy (30 Mai 2011 às 21:50)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Maio 2011*

pareçe-me que vamos ter um Junho chuvoso, especialmente para o centro e sul(acho eu)


----------



## stormy (1 Jun 2011 às 20:00)

Boas tardes

Nas proximas 48h continuaremos sob influencia da crista anticiclonica em altura, com o AA á superficie centrado a NW, establecendo assim um fluxo de NE e temperaturas dentro ou acima da média.

A partir de Sabado e até 3f, a aproximação de uma cut-off vinda de leste, que se propaga sob massas de ar com theta-e elevado, induzirá um periodo de instabilidade convectiva, com as tipicas trovoadas de fim de tarde, localmente fortes e mais concentradas no interior.

A partir de 3f, um cavado que se vai aprofundando desde a Gronelandia até ao Golfo de biscaia, deverá absorver a cut-off sobre Espanha, e todo o sistema ao se reorganizar deverá manter a sua região mais activa sobre a Europa Ocidental.
Assim sendo, nomeadamente após 4f, espera-se tempo mais estavel, á medida que a convecção se desloca para o centro e leste peninsular.
Portanto, em Portugal continental espera-se que as temperaturas descam sob influencia da advecção maritima estavel de W/NW.

Este periodo mais estavel e fresco durará até dia 12-14, uma situação tipica de inicio de verão.

No longo prazo espera-se que este periodo de circulação meridiana ( AA entre os Açores e a Gronelandia e um cavado desde a Islandia a França/Espanha), acabe por degenerar.
Como tenho vindo a referir, parece-me que neste Verão as situações de NAO/AO- com estes meandros no jet serão pouco visiveis este Verão.
Um dos exemplos é agora a aituação que vem...já que logo após dia 14 há a tendencia de forte regeneração da dorsal subtropical sobre o SW Europeu e a peninsula.

Portanto, a ideia que vai aparecendo nos modelos é a de uma segunda quinzena de Junho verdadeiramente veranesca.
Para justificar tal ideia, aqui a previsão da NAO/AO, onde se denota a tendencia de subida do parametro a partir de dia 13:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Mjhb (2 Jun 2011 às 19:29)

Malta, alguém me pode dar algum prognóstico para amanhã na região de Cuidad Rodrigo - Serra de Nuetra Señora de Peña de Francia - La Alberca?


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Jun 2011 às 11:46)

Credo o que lá vem  

Máximas a rondar os 15ºC e 16ºC, mínimas nos 9ºC e 10ºC.


----------



## stormy (3 Jun 2011 às 14:24)

Mário Barros disse:


> Credo o que lá vem
> 
> Máximas a rondar os 15ºC e 16ºC, mínimas nos 9ºC e 10ºC.



Em grande parte do território, especialmente a sul do Tejo, esses valores roçariam minimos absolutos para Junho...não me parece que seja o caso.

Nesta altura é complicado teres entradas polares maritimas tão fortes..
Teremos entre 3f e sabado uma situação de tempo fresco, especialmente a norte, e com fluxos de NW.
A precipitação convectiva predominará desde amanhã até 4f, e depois o tempo será em geral seco, excepto nas regiões montanhosas, onde nevoeiros e precipitações fracas ocorrerão.

As temperaturas vão descer...mais nas terras altas, mas no caso de lisboa  de boa parte do centro e sul dificilmente as minimas descerão dos 10º ( não vão haver inversões) e as maximas dos 18º-20º.

A partir de dia 12-14 hgaverá um retorno gradual ás temperaturas tipicas do mês, com uma segunda metade que se adivinha com valores acima da média.


----------



## beachboy30 (3 Jun 2011 às 15:15)

Para variar, um fim de semana prolongado se avizinha (Lisboa, 4 dias) com dias que serão tudo menos de Verão... Enfim, para as festas populares, não é nada bom... :S Deve começar a melhorar mal acabe este período de "férias"...


----------



## belem (3 Jun 2011 às 15:18)

Previsões fantásticas a essa distância, hummm...
Sei não.


----------



## fmds (3 Jun 2011 às 15:29)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Maio 2011*



Rainy disse:


> pareçe-me que vamos ter um Junho chuvoso, especialmente para o centro e sul(acho eu)



Junho tem sempre chuva  porque neste mes preve-se uma queda de 2,5 cm de chuva na região da grande lisboa
prevem-se medias maximas a rondar os 26ºC e minimas a rondar os 18ºC Média 22ºc ira sim ser um mes chuvoso, mas pelo contrario julho e agosto irao ser bastante secos apenas se prevê em agosto um ou outro dia mais cinzento com quedas de chuva de 0,8 cm 
Julho - 31ºC | 20ºC 0CM
Agosto - 33ºC | 21ºC 0,8CM

Cumprimentos !


----------



## David sf (3 Jun 2011 às 21:33)

Amanhã, e principalmente domingo, teremos bastante instabilidade convectiva no interior, provocada por uma cut-off vinda do Mediterrâneo (e que no dia 1 de manhã deixou neve à cota 900 no interior de França).

Segunda feira instalar-se-á uma circulação de norte, fazendo baixar muito as temperaturas, e com alguma precipitação, mais concentrada a norte do país.

Vamos ver no que isto dá, mas parece que vamos ter uns dias fresquinhos por aqui e calor no leste da Europa.

















A tendência é para a manutenção de tempo ameno e até algo húmido, principalmente no litoral norte, até pelo menos meio do mês, com depressão geoestacionária no UK, bloqueio na Europa de leste e no Atlântico ocidental. Por cá, este padrão é favorável à nortada e a alguma humidade no litoral norte. Nada de anormal para Junho (a única anomalia são as temperaturas elevadas na Escandinávia e países bálticos).






O padrão previsto é muito parecido com a previsão sazonal do ECMWF para os meses de verão.


----------



## stormy (3 Jun 2011 às 23:59)

Toda a instabilidade não se posia manter...não há energia para manter a circulação meridiana no Atlantico.
Eu tenho referido que este ano desconfiem destas coisas..de NAO/AO-...de grandes entradas maritimas..desconfiem..

Bom..o GFS/18z finalmente anoquilou os cenarios fantasiosos de cut-off´s e cavados mirambolantes..
Acentuou a zonal, e começou ameter a dorsal aqui perto...já com a assinatura NAO+ bem acentuada...
Junho terminará bem quente...

Já tinha explicado o meu ponto de vista nas sazonais e no topico do clima do artico...
E penso que para este Verão  o meu raciocinio seja o mais acertado


----------



## Rainy (4 Jun 2011 às 00:02)

Então a ultima entrada da chuva que apesar de pouca pra aqui, é pra semana e depois só talvez para Setembro?
Mas pronto é Verão!


----------



## David sf (4 Jun 2011 às 00:14)

stormy disse:


> Toda a instabilidade não se posia manter...não há energia para manter a circulação meridiana no Atlantico.
> Eu tenho referido que este ano desconfiem destas coisas..de NAO/AO-...de grandes entradas maritimas..desconfiem..
> 
> Bom..o GFS/18z finalmente anoquilou os cenarios fantasiosos de cut-off´s e cavados mirambolantes..
> ...



Às 240h, 1025 mbar na Islandia, 1020 mbar nos Açores. Todo o Ártico com altas pressões, baixas pressões entre Islandia e Açores, na posição típica de outubro. Não me parece NAO+. Calor só se vê acima das 300 horas. Teremos dorsal próxima, mas com cavado muito próximo também, com fluxo de oeste ou de norte.


----------



## stormy (4 Jun 2011 às 00:22)

David sf disse:


> Às 240h, 1025 mbar na Islandia, 1020 mbar nos Açores. Todo o Ártico com altas pressões, baixas pressões entre Islandia e Açores, na posição típica de outubro. Não me parece NAO+. Calor só se vê acima das 300 horas. Teremos dorsal próxima, mas com cavado muito próximo também, com fluxo de oeste ou de norte.



David...isto foi o modelo a mostrar a insustentabilidade da coisa..
Daqui tiramos o sinal que esta circulação meridiana não faz sentido, nem nesta altura, nem com o background atmosferico que temos tido.

Artico muito quente..equador mais fresco...poucogradiente vertical vai impedir teres grandes sistemas depressionarios a manter estas perturbações do jet.
O mais expectavel é que tenhas uma zonal preponderante, com poucos mas realtivamente intensos nucleos depressionarios na islandia-british-escandinavia e no NE do Canadá.

Entendemos esta saida como sinal...a crista Açoreana não está sustentada por nada...vai quebrar, e com isso o cavado cá.
Pois com pouca energia o "caminho" entre as baixas e a advecção tropical tem de ser curto..é a logica do padrão..se tens bons sistemas depressionarios eles veem cá abaixo buscar energia..assim, não, vais ter zonal amplificada como meio de transporte de energia.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (4 Jun 2011 às 11:36)

Vamos lá ver se a partir de hoje isto ganha algum interesse.
Já que não temos 36ºC/37ºC aqui no Alentejo, então pelo menos que venham uma trovoadas, mas a sério, não a passarem ao lado.


----------



## stormy (4 Jun 2011 às 11:40)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Vamos lá ver se a partir de hoje isto ganha algum interesse.
> Já que não temos 36ºC/37ºC aqui no Alentejo, então pelo menos que venham uma trovoadas, mas a sério, não a passarem ao lado.



Fia-te na virgem e não corras
Isto não está nada de especial..nada de expectativas muito ambiciosas

Depois de dia 12, volta o calor...e esses 37º talvez os tenhas na 3a semana deste mês...


----------



## meteo (4 Jun 2011 às 11:43)

Rainy disse:


> Então a ultima entrada da chuva que apesar de pouca pra aqui, é pra semana e depois só talvez para Setembro?
> Mas pronto é Verão!



NO Verão não esperes nunca por muita chuva. Principalmente no Centro e Sul do pais. Para mais com a Primavera que tivemos,os dias de chuva com trovoada que tivemos em Abril e Maio foi magnifico.Tem sido bem raro nos últimos anos tanta instabilidade!! Deviamos estar era saciados com a chuva que caiu para entrar no Verão sem chorar por mais chuva 
Mas sim,na próxima podemos ter alguma chuva, com bastante vento e temperaturas frescas. Para quem não gosta de calor estará ideal. Temperaturas diria tipica de inicios de Abril!


----------



## Aurélio (4 Jun 2011 às 12:27)

meteo disse:


> NO Verão não esperes nunca por muita chuva. Principalmente no Centro e Sul do pais. Para mais com a Primavera que tivemos,os dias de chuva com trovoada que tivemos em Abril e Maio foi magnifico.Tem sido bem raro nos últimos anos tanta instabilidade!! Deviamos estar era saciados com a chuva que caiu para entrar no Verão sem chorar por mais chuva
> Mas sim,na próxima podemos ter alguma chuva, com bastante vento e temperaturas frescas. Para quem não gosta de calor estará ideal. Temperaturas diria tipica de inicios de Abril!



Parece-me que desta vez do nosso lado,isto vai estar muito fraquinho em teremos apenas alguns aguaceiros e trovoadas. Depois disto penso que teremos o Verão a valer com aumento das temperaturas 
Creio portanto que estes primeiros 15 dias do m~es teremos temperaturas abaixo da média, em especial abaixo da média das máximas.
A segunda metade será mais quente e seca, mas no conto geral, parece-me que este mês de Junho será abaixo da média.
Na minha opinião não me parece que tenha um Verão quente (acima da média), mas sim na média ou algo abaixo da média (-0.5 +0.5)


----------



## Agreste (5 Jun 2011 às 10:13)

Aproxima-se as primeiras Iso 20 da fornalha africana. Talvez seja a 2ª vaga de calor contando com a do mês de Abril.

Edito o post para outro aspecto que me chama a atenção. Tanto o Europeu como o GFS parecem ver sair qualquer coisa desta pluma tropical (que se dirige agora para o meio do Atlântico), passando dentro de uns 5 dias pelos Açores.


----------



## Rainy (5 Jun 2011 às 11:52)

Aproxima-se uma frente de noroeste!!


----------



## Agreste (5 Jun 2011 às 12:36)

Rainy disse:


> Aproxima-se uma frente de noroeste!!





A única coisa que se vê são as trovoadas a acenderem...


----------



## jorge1990 (5 Jun 2011 às 17:13)

Imagem de satélite das 17:00






[/URL][/IMG]

Praticamente todo o Interior de Portugal com instabilidade.


----------



## beachboy30 (6 Jun 2011 às 18:34)

Ou é impressão minha ou o GFS (run das 12h) está afinal a modelar 2 grandes dias de calor para Domingo e 2ª feira, para as festas de Santo António?  Ainda há uns dias, estas festas estavam "ensombradas" com previsões de tempo fresco e ventoso... Vamos ver a evolução... E o que o ECMWF nos diz .


----------



## stormy (6 Jun 2011 às 19:51)

stormy disse:


> Boas tardes
> 
> (...)
> A partir de 3f, um cavado que se vai aprofundando desde a Gronelandia até ao Golfo de biscaia, deverá absorver a cut-off sobre Espanha, e todo o sistema ao se reorganizar deverá manter a sua região mais activa sobre a Europa Ocidental.
> ...



Bom...parece que esta minha analise ao inicio do mês correu bem

Tal é demonstrado pelo ensemble:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## stormy (6 Jun 2011 às 20:39)

stormy disse:


> Fia-te na virgem e não corras
> Isto não está nada de especial..nada de expectativas muito ambiciosas
> 
> Depois de dia 12, volta o calor...e esses 37º talvez os tenhas na 3a semana deste mês...



Acabaste por ter bastante sorte, MeteoAlentejo!!
Este Domingo foi bem activo..Mais do que eu previa..
Foi um grande fim de semana convectivo

Nos proximos tempos já não se prespectiva nada de especial, embora se fizermos uma analise mais detalhada, talvez se consiga produzir alguma convecção isolada, dado o forte aquecimento diurno, na proxima semana..algures entre dia 16 e 21, quando tambem há a hipotese de algum cavado se aproximar mais um pouco..


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (6 Jun 2011 às 22:37)

É verdade , embora o pior tenha sido em Beja, aqui em Serpa também houve chuva que por vezes foi forte e trovoada também forte.
Agora resta-nos esperar pelos 36/37 previsto para a próxima semana.


----------



## David sf (6 Jun 2011 às 23:22)

O GFS prevê calor a partir de dia 12 em todo o país. O ECMWF, com ligeiras diferenças, prevê nortada, temperaturas normalmente quentes no interior e relativamente frescas no litoral.

Quarta feira, 15 de Junho:

*GFS* aponta calor, anticiclone estendido até à Europa central. Previsão de tempo quente em todo o país, temperaturas entre os 30 e os 35ºC em todo o país.











*ECMWF* com uma depressão na Escandinávia a impedir que o anticiclone se estenda para norte. Nortada no continente, dias normais para Junho, 30ºC no interior, 25ºC no litoral.


----------



## Aurélio (7 Jun 2011 às 19:41)

OFF-TOPIC: Quase que jurava já alguem tinha postado  aqui no dia de hoje 

Bom vamos ao que interessa, depois de um inicio do mês cujas temperaturas têm andado bem fresquinhas parece que os próximos dias irão permitir ir acrescimo gradual das temperaturas sendo que a situação irá normalização ao longo mês de Junho sendo que neste momento parece que a segunda quinzena será quentinha....
Resta saber portanto se o mês acabará abaixo ou acima da temperatura ....

Agora meus caros segue-se o Verão !!


----------



## Rainy (7 Jun 2011 às 20:20)

I.M dá aguaçeiros e tempo mais fresco ainda para Quinta!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Jun 2011 às 20:37)

A partir de Domingo as temperaturas vão ultrapassar os 30ºC no Algarve. Vem aí o calor e em força.


----------



## David sf (8 Jun 2011 às 23:34)

Vem aí calor, normal para a época. Exceptuando o Algarve que será vítima da nortada e terá temperaturas anormalmente altas, o tempo deverá estar quentinho a partir de dia 12, domingo, mas nada de muito anormal. As temperaturas previstas, pelo menos até final da semana que vem, não ultrapassam os 32ºC no Alentejo e nem se aproximam dos 30ºC no litoral. Vamos ter uns dias típicos de início de verão com nortada no litoral oeste.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (9 Jun 2011 às 00:02)

para a próxima quarta-feira os modelos indicam cerca de 34ºC para Serpa


----------



## David sf (9 Jun 2011 às 00:13)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> para a próxima quarta-feira os modelos indicam cerca de 34ºC para Serpa



O GFS, já o ECMWF prevê 32ºC. E seria uma temperatura perfeitamente normal, sendo que seria um ou dois dias isolados, já que na segunda e na quinta o GFS prevê cerca de 30ºC.

Mas já não prevê os 37 ou 38ºC que previa ontem e anteontem.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (9 Jun 2011 às 00:16)

pois os 37 eram mais animadores, isto está a precisar de animação.


----------



## Aurélio (9 Jun 2011 às 13:00)

Segundo os modelos em especial olhando aos dados do ECM, e comparando com o GFS cujos modelos dão a indicação de nortada com o AA a Oeste de nós mas com uma pequena crista então com neste cenário em quase todo o litoral Oeste a temperatura não deverá passar dos 25 a 28, enquanto o interior Norte e Centro andará entre os 22 a 28, ao passo que o Alentejo deverá andar entre os 30 a 35.
Enquanto isso o Algarve com esta nortada prevista durante tanto tempo deverá virar frigideira alentejana isto dependendo somente se ao final do dia existe vento de Sudoeste ou Nortada. 
Neste momento apenas está previsto nortada sendo esse sudoeste abafado pela Nortada mas vamos aguardar ... mas o calor parece vir aí !!!

Este cenário neste momento está já previsto a partir de Domingo e durante os próximos 15 dias ......!!


----------



## Rainy (9 Jun 2011 às 18:41)

Ou seja até ao final do mês vai ficar calor e sem precipitação, o que já não era sem tempo


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (9 Jun 2011 às 18:49)

vamos ver se será assim, os modelos num dia prevêem temperaturas altas no outro dia já não.


----------



## David sf (9 Jun 2011 às 20:00)

E o GFS recua e vai atrás do que o ECMWF prevê há dias. Os mais novatos que se vão habituando: caso os modelos se mantenham como no ano passado, durante o verão o GFS preverá por vezes, a mais de cem horas, uns mirabolantes 47 graus. O Europeu verá a mais de cem horas incríveis cut-offs junto ao Cabo São Vicente. E se acontecer como nos últimos dois anos, nada disto se concretizará.

Para os próximos dias teremos então temperaturas normais para a época, meados de junho. Não se prevê chuva a não ser restos de superfícies frontais que afectem o litoral norte. O padrão global, apesar de algumas variações pontuais de curta duração, continuará estável, bloqueio no Atlântico ocidental, no leste da Europa, e cavado na zona do Reino Unido.


----------



## Aurélio (9 Jun 2011 às 21:05)

David sf disse:


> *E o GFS recua e vai atrás do que o ECMWF prevê há dias*. Os mais novatos que se vão habituando: caso os modelos se mantenham como no ano passado, durante o verão o GFS preverá por vezes, a mais de cem horas, uns mirabolantes 47 graus. O Europeu verá a mais de cem horas incríveis cut-offs junto ao Cabo São Vicente. E se acontecer como nos últimos dois anos, nada disto se concretizará.
> 
> Para os próximos dias teremos então temperaturas normais para a época, meados de junho. Não se prevê chuva a não ser restos de superfícies frontais que afectem o litoral norte. O padrão global, apesar de algumas variações pontuais de curta duração, continuará estável, bloqueio no Atlântico ocidental, no leste da Europa, e cavado na zona do Reino Unido.



E o mais engraçado de tudo é que o ECM é que dá acima dos 32 em Faro, entre o dia 7 e o 10, no que ao mapa a 10 dias diz respeito ... há coisa incriveis !!
É assim é perfeitamente normal o GFS dar esses (47º ???? ) agora nos meses de Verão .... o ECM é que não dá nada que tenhamos acesso, sem ser sites (alguns suspeitos) cuja previsão é output directo do que sai do sistema !!
A posição exacta do AA fará toda a diferença !!

EDIT: Depois de olhar aos modelos não é que ás 00h os modelos estavam extremamente parecidos e entendia-se perfeitamente a razão dos 36º em faro, devido á pequena crista a norte que bloqueava que a nortada trouxesse ar de latitudes mais a norte ... mas nestas runs das 12h ambos os modelos recuaram imenso e á primeira vista o ECM é que se tornou ainda mais fiorento (menos quente) 
Nesta altura do Verão é sempre assim ... 

Não compreendo onde é que o GFS foi atrás do que o ECM prevê há dias ....????


----------



## MarioCabral (9 Jun 2011 às 23:30)

Para os próximos tempos aquilo que me parece que os modelos nos reservam é o seguinte:

*GFS*
Até meados de Junho, a 200h de distancia, a probabilidade de termos precipitação no Continente é praticamente nula. A única hipótese é tal como alguns membros já referiram, restos de algumas frentes no litoral norte. Alguma protecção do AA, embora não em crista, protegem quase todo o continente de algumas investidas...
As temperaturas vão-se manter dentro do habitual para a época, talvez um pouco mais baixas até, salvo o interior alentejano que vai aproximar-se perto dos 30ºC...Não vejo nos modelos temperaturas tão extremas como alguns falaram...

*ECMWF*
Parece-me que agora voltam as estar os dois modelos relativamente coordenados, nenhum deles para estar a criar nada de novo, veremos se continuam paralelamente nos próximos dias...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (10 Jun 2011 às 00:18)

se falam é por sabem!
os modelos de ontem e principalmente os de terça previam para Serpa temperaturas de 36,8ºC para terça ou quarta.


----------



## David sf (10 Jun 2011 às 10:26)

Aurélio disse:


> Não compreendo onde é que o GFS foi atrás do que o ECM prevê há dias ....????



Veja-se a diferença. Há 4 dias atrás estavam assim:



David sf disse:


> .
> 
> Quarta feira, 15 de Junho:
> 
> ...



Hoje estão assim:

GFS:











ECMWF:











Há 4 dias atrás o GFS previa 37ºC no Alentejo e o ECMWF 30ºC. Geralmente quando isto acontece, costumamos ficar com um valor intermédio, uns 33ºC, só que desta vez convergiu claramente para a previsão do ECMWF, estão ambos a prever 30ºC como a temperatura mais alta da segunda década do mês.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (10 Jun 2011 às 12:26)

boa tarde!!!
esta a aproximar o s.joao!!
alguem se arrisca a adivinhar como estara o estado do tempo nestes dois dias??

pelo que vejo nos modelos e pelo que ja tem vindo a ser habitual ceu pouco a muito nublado nevoeiro matinal e uns 14 ºc de minima!!


----------



## David sf (13 Jun 2011 às 12:46)

Está em aberto a possibilidade de a partir de dia 19 ou 20, início da próxima semana, termos o primeiro episódio de calor um pouco mais a sério. Neste momento há concordância entre os dois principais modelos, apesar de o ECMWF ter previsto pela primeira vez esta manhã a situação de calor.

Seria um episódio mais extremo no interior do que no litoral, uma vez que se mantinham condições favoráveis à nortada (no GFS é claríssimo; no ECMWF poderia haver um ou dois dias com nortada mais fraca, resultante de um cenário de pântano barométrico, a nortada seria unicamente de origem térmica, o que faria as temperaturas subir um pouco mais, mas nunca haveria calor extremo no litoral).





















Para variar desta vez é o ECMWF que carrega mais no calor. Isso acontece porque o modelo europeu prevê a existência de um cavado a sul dos Açores que induz um fluxo de sul sobre a península.






De qualquer modo há uma tendência forte para que se ultrapassem os 35ºC no interior centro e sul.

Ensemble das previsões da T2m do GFS às 6z para o Alentejo central (as máximas mostradas não correspondem ao máximo previsto, uma vez que só são contempladas as temperaturas às 12 e às 18 horas):






Nota-se que a partir de 20 de Junho vários membros ultrapassam largamente os 30ºC, mas nenhum se aproxima dos 40ºC, portanto poderá vir calor mas não extremo. Possibilidade também da ocorrência das primeiras noites tropicais.


----------



## stormy (13 Jun 2011 às 15:07)

Tenho que relembrar que o CPC prevê desde há vários dias um cenário de NAO/AO+ a partir de dia 16-19, sendo que desde o inicio deste mês os indices teem andado negativos e em pequena subida.

Foi com base nisto e na tendencia que tem havido para uma boa dorsal Africana ( Entre a Madeira e a Argelia), que eu mantive a ideia de que a a segunda metade deste mês ia ser quente.

Na minha opinião a manutenção de valores médios ligeiramente positivos da NAO/AO ao logo dos proximos meses, assim como a tendencia para uma dorsal forte no NW de Africa, levarão a um Julho/Agosto bem quentes.


----------



## Mjhb (13 Jun 2011 às 20:09)

Gostava de saber, e peço desculpa estar a perguntar, talvez já aqui esteja no tópico, mas para variar estou sem tempo(exames), não é de esperar mais chuva este mês?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (13 Jun 2011 às 20:11)

não, não se espera mais chuva este mês, pelo menos aqui no sul.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (14 Jun 2011 às 09:14)

Parece que desta vez os modelos mantêm as altas temperaturas para a próxima semana, quase 38ºC em Serpa.


----------



## SocioMeteo (14 Jun 2011 às 11:33)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Parece que desta vez os modelos mantêm as altas temperaturas para a próxima semana, quase 38ºC em Serpa.



Não me parece e felizmente as previsões actuais já não prevêm a existência de um episodio de calor assim tão signficativo tanto a nivel de duração do episódio como o surgimento de temperaturas perto dos 40º graus, felizmente digo eu!!


----------



## SocioMeteo (14 Jun 2011 às 11:40)

stormy disse:


> Tenho que relembrar que o CPC prevê desde há vários dias um cenário de NAO/AO+ a partir de dia 16-19, sendo que desde o inicio deste mês os indices teem andado negativos e em pequena subida.
> 
> Foi com base nisto e na tendencia que tem havido para uma boa dorsal Africana ( Entre a Madeira e a Argelia), que eu mantive a ideia de que a a segunda metade deste mês ia ser quente.
> 
> Na minha opinião a manutenção de valores médios ligeiramente positivos da NAO/AO ao logo dos proximos meses, assim como a tendencia para uma dorsal forte no NW de Africa, levarão a um Julho/Agosto bem quentes.



As actuais previsões não vão no sentido de uma 2ª metade do mês de Junho nada abrasador ou espectacular e se a NAO ficar neutra como muita gente prevê que possa acontecer esse seu cenário não irá se concretizar, uma coisa é certa a 2ª quinzena de Junho não será aquilo que o Stormy preveu ou desejou que ela fosse pelo menos de acordo com os dados actuais ao nosso dispor pelo menos na zona litoral vem algum calor sim mas durante 2,3 dias depois a temperatura desce novamente para valores identicos aos dos ultimos dias 24,25º.

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/cidadeprev10dias.jsp
http://www.accuweather.com/en-us/pt/lisboa/lisbon/forecast2.aspx


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (14 Jun 2011 às 12:04)

mas continuam a prever temperaturas acima de 35ºC a partir de domingo para esta zona.
E também já sabe que o IM na previsão a 10 dias exagera nas descidas de temperaturas.


----------



## SocioMeteo (14 Jun 2011 às 12:13)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> mas continuam a prever temperaturas acima de 35ºC a partir de domingo para esta zona.
> E também já sabe que o IM na previsão a 10 dias exagera nas descidas de temperaturas.



claro que exageram todos exageram quando é para descer quando é para subir já é tudo muito credivel!!!Mas para todos os efeitos MeteoAlentejo como disse de acordo com as previsões será um episodio normal sem nada de extraordinario e curto na sua duracção 2,3 dias mas claro vamos esperar para ver amanha já pode estar tudo diferente.Apesar de achar que o IM nas previsões a 10 dias é muito realista e certeiro quer a nivel de temperaturas como de percipitação.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (14 Jun 2011 às 12:16)

sim, as eu acho que no último dia (dos 10 dias), o IM exagera sempre.
Já tenho reparado que muitas vezes as descidas são muito bruscas e depois não se realizam.


----------



## SocioMeteo (14 Jun 2011 às 12:23)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> sim, as eu acho que no último dia (dos 10 dias), o IM exagera sempre.
> Já tenho reparado que muitas vezes as descidas são muito bruscas e depois não se realizam.



Não sou da mesma opinião,eles baseam-se em modelos e até são dos mais seguros!!Mas desta vez parece que ontem enganaram-se foi a nivel de temperaturas maximas!!!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (14 Jun 2011 às 12:24)

são opiniões.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Jun 2011 às 12:35)

Previsão para Serpa( baseada no ECM)

http://www.foreca.com/Portugal/Serpa?tenday

Nada de extremo e temperaturas dentro da média para Serpa, nada de 38ºC, a temperatura a rondar os 30ºC nos próximos dias, só no domingo e 2ªfeira sobe até aos 32ºC - 33ºC nada de mais.

Previsão para Olhão (baseada no ECM)

http://www.foreca.com/Portugal/Olhao?tenday

Bem mais quentinho do que Serpa, sempre acima dos 30ºC nos próximos dias, efeitos do vento de noroeste.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (14 Jun 2011 às 12:44)

eu baseie-me na última saída do GFS
http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfstxt.php?cidade=SERPA


----------



## vitamos (14 Jun 2011 às 12:44)

Ponto de ordem à mesa...

As previsões do IM a 10 dias não são exageradas nem deixam de ser. São outputs automáticos sem qualquer intervenção de mão humana (excepto até ás 72h) do modelo do Centro Europeu (ECM). Assim sendo são obviamente voláteis consoante as diferentes saídas.

Quanto aos próximos dias é de esperar a partir do fim de semana um aumento das temperaturas sendo que este será mais acentuado nas regiões do interior. A intensidade e duração ainda não se encontra definida, e os ensembles continuam a mostrar muita divergência no longo prazo, o que não é de todo anormal...

Calor em final de Junho? Porque não?... Anormal seria isso não acontecer. Sobre eventuais ondas de calor é ainda cedo para falar. Mas uma coisa é certa... Estamos a chegar à altura em que os dias de canícula costumam surgir....


----------



## Aurélio (14 Jun 2011 às 12:48)

De acordo com os modelos mais uma vez as ondas de calor vão sendo adiadas encontrando-se sempre a longa distância tanto no ECM como no GFS !!

Assim sendo e de acordo com os modelos nesta semana que agora estamos teremos tempo fresco com temperaturas abaixo dos 30º em todo o litoral e no interior norte.
No interior centro e sul, teremos temperaturas ligeiramente acima dos 30º, sendo que nesta semana o sitio mais quente deverá ser o Algarve, mesmo assim duvido que passe dos 32º !!
Na proxima Sexta até Domingo arrefece novamente devendo subir novamente na Segunda Feira !!
Mesmo assim as temperaturas nunca serão muito elevadas (em principio !! )


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (14 Jun 2011 às 12:48)

exactamente vitamos, as previsões a 10 dias não têm intervenção humana, mas tenho reparado que ás vezes exageram nas descidas de temperatura de um dia para o outro.


----------



## SocioMeteo (14 Jun 2011 às 13:19)

vitamos disse:


> Ponto de ordem à mesa...
> 
> As previsões do IM a 10 dias não são exageradas nem deixam de ser. São outputs automáticos sem qualquer intervenção de mão humana (excepto até ás 72h) do modelo do Centro Europeu (ECM). Assim sendo são obviamente voláteis consoante as diferentes saídas.
> 
> ...



O comentario do Aurélio diz tudo!
As previsões a 10 dias só são questionadas quando determinam dias mais frescos....quando determinam dias de calor intensos já são muito interessantes e válidas.
Existe uma concordancia que ira aquecer um pouco nada de anormal depois desce novamente, e isto em varias fontes portanto leva-nos a querer que não teremos um final de Junho abrasador para tristeza de muito boa gente.


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Jun 2011 às 13:29)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> exactamente vitamos, as previsões a 10 dias não têm intervenção humana, mas tenho reparado que ás vezes exageram nas descidas de temperatura de um dia para o outro.



Consoante o tempo, tudo vai mudando, é como os modelos..

Por exemplo, o GFS.. Num dia pode prever chuva forte e noutro já não.. Tudo vai mudando .


----------



## Aurélio (14 Jun 2011 às 14:31)

Nesta altura do ano o que determina o calor ou mais frescura é a posição do AA e se este se estende em crista ao Norte de Portugal ou não ...
Como se sabe nesta altura do ano a terra está quente, e o mar mais frio (uau que novidade ), mas o que pretendo dizer é que o se vento vier de Noroeste/Norte o litoral fica mais fresquinho. O que se passa é que se o AA estender-se em crista ao norte de Portugal, então isto provoca um corte no norte de Portugal, isolando as massas de ar virem de Noroeste, provocando porventura nessa zona (Galiza e Asturias uma corrente de Leste), uma corrente de Norte suave no litoral e uma corrente de Norte/Nordeste/Leste fraca no resto do território.
Como os algarvios sabem, quando tal acontece e desde que não haja brisa maritima no litoral algarvio e devido á compressão do ar nas montanhas algarvias este ar quente, que até pode nem ser muito forte no Alentejo, aquece fortemente ao entrar no Algarve e assim isto torna-se uma brasa, como as raparigas em bikini !! (ainda me lembro de duas que vi ... ui meu Deus  ).

Bom antes que diga mais alguma bacorada é isso que se passa ...


Por isso os modelos podem dar 32º e outro dia 23º, em especial no litoral, sinceramente não sei qual a admiração !!


----------



## vitamos (14 Jun 2011 às 14:53)

SocioMeteo disse:


> O comentario do Aurélio diz tudo!
> *As previsões a 10 dias só são questionadas quando determinam dias mais frescos....quando determinam dias de calor intensos já são muito interessantes e válidas.*
> Existe uma concordancia que ira aquecer um pouco nada de anormal depois desce novamente, e isto em varias fontes portanto leva-nos a querer que não teremos um final de Junho abrasador *para tristeza de muito boa gente.*



Eu sempre analisei modelos da mesma maneira... Tento estudar-lhes as manhas e comportamentos em todas as estações do ano. 
O SocioMeteo tem algum problema com o calor e o frio. É recorrente... Vem sempre com o mesmo palavreado, dos interesses, das frustrações e até dos "melões". Já enjoa... Por demais. O seu comportamento neste fórum começa a roçar o infantil. Sugiro-lhe uma mudança de comportamento, muito sinceramente... Por si e por todos.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (14 Jun 2011 às 19:08)

os últimos modelos indicam 39ºC para Serpa na próxima terça.


----------



## Aurélio (14 Jun 2011 às 21:05)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> os últimos modelos indicam 39ºC para Serpa na próxima terça.



Ainda nada é certo ... os modelos estão muito voláteis e de acordo com aquilo que vejo nos modelos um minimo desvio e a temperatura (prevista) desce a pique !!


----------



## David sf (14 Jun 2011 às 21:30)

Ensemble para o Alentejo, GFS, 12z:







A saída principal que indica 39ºC para o Alentejo nos dias 21 e 22 corresponde a um outlier quente, o mais provável é termos de domingo a terça feira máximas a rondar os 35ºC no Alentejo e Algarve e a partir de quarta, 22, as temperaturas voltarem a baixar para os valores que se têm registado nos últimos dias.

No litoral e interior norte é improvável que se ultrapassem os 30ºC.


----------



## Aurélio (14 Jun 2011 às 23:14)

De acordo com o IM aqui no Algarve a temperatura vai-se manter sempre dentro dos 30º C nos próximos 10 dias, sendo que até Sábado a temperatura manter-se-á entre os 30 e os 32ºC, e depois entre Domingo e Terça subirá até uns escaldantes 36ºC (se não ouver o habitual sudoeste de final de dia), e depois desçe até aos valores desta semana !!

Seja como for geralmente esta Nortada em especial quando é mais intensa ás vezes engana o IM (aquece ainda mais) ... 

No Alentejo nas cidades que consultei não vi nenhuma acima dos 34/35ºC o que não é de espantar dado que a nortada faz sempre escaldar mais o Algarve do que o Alentejo, o que é engraçado !!


----------



## stormy (14 Jun 2011 às 23:41)

Aurélio disse:


> De acordo com o IM aqui no Algarve a temperatura vai-se manter sempre dentro dos 30º C nos próximos 10 dias, sendo que até Sábado a temperatura manter-se-á entre os 30 e os 32ºC, e depois entre Domingo e Terça subirá até uns escaldantes 36ºC (se não ouver o habitual sudoeste de final de dia), e depois desçe até aos valores desta semana !!
> 
> Seja como for geralmente esta Nortada em especial quando é mais intensa ás vezes engana o IM (aquece ainda mais) ...
> 
> No Alentejo nas cidades que consultei não vi nenhuma acima dos 34/35ºC o que não é de espantar dado que a nortada faz sempre escaldar mais o Algarve do que o Alentejo, o que é engraçado !!



Sim..a nortada geralmente ( e com toda a lógica) tende a aquecer muito o Algarve, nomeadamente a leste de Portimão, e  tambem em menor escala o interior do baixo Alentejo.

Para os proximos dias espera-se a manutenção do regime de N, embora Domingo e 2f possa haver alguma tendencia para o fluxo de SE no Algarve á medida que a sinoptica tenta forçar alguma componente leste no vento.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (15 Jun 2011 às 00:03)

stormy disse:


> Sim..a nortada geralmente ( e com toda a lógica) tende a aquecer muito o Algarve, nomeadamente a leste de Portimão, e  tambem em menor escala o interior do baixo Alentejo.
> 
> Para os proximos dias espera-se a manutenção do regime de N, embora Domingo e 2f possa haver alguma tendencia para o fluxo de SE no Algarve á medida que a sinoptica tenta forçar alguma componente leste no vento.



Desculpa Stormy... mas não concordo contigo!! A tendencia algarvia para as nortadas é aquecer rapidamente de manha e virar para SW durante a tarde ou seja atingindo durante o fim da manha as temp_max!! Principalmente no Sotavento, pois o barlavento tem comportamento diferente... 

Por tanto, deverá numa previsão segundo o conhecimento proprio, a temp atingir la por volta da 11h/12h uma temp de 29/30ºc e durante a tarde descera rapiamente para os 26/27ºc e durante a noite o vento faltara e rondara ate as 00 os 21/22...

....Mas o Levante não se mete nestas situaçoes!!


----------



## stormy (15 Jun 2011 às 00:10)

Acho que neste momento os cenarios dados pela media de ensebles do GFS/12z e do ECMWF/12z são bastante coerentes.

Colocam a dorsal bem forte no NW de Africa até 2f/3f, mobilizando-a para E entre 3f e 5f da proxima semana, á medida que se desenvolve um cavado associado a uma ciclogenese intensa no NE do Atlantico.

Como é normal nesta altura do ano a actividade no Atlantico não chegaria a afectar-nos, causando apenas a migração do AA á superficie no sentido NE forçando algum ar frio maritimo a progrdir para sul.

Portanto..teremos temperaturas agradaveis, um pouco mais altas no fim de semana, e depois uma descida de temperatura acompanhada de um aumento do regime de nortada, a partir de 3f.
No Domingo e na 2f os reminescentes da perturbação frontal em altura poderam gerar alguma convecção, favorecida pelo forte aquecimento diurno e mais provavel no interior norte e centro.

Para o fim de semana prolongado espera-se que o AA se reposicione em força perto dos Açores, estendendo-se para NE sob uma crista em altura e o ar mais estavel e fresco á superficie.
A dorsal Africana poderá voltar a acentuar-se dando origem a uma gradual melhoria do estado do tempo e subida de temperatura.

Resta dizer que a tendencia no longo prazo mantem um cenario similar ao que se tem visto nos ultimos dias...com o vai e vem do AA e das cristas subtropicais ( traduzindo-se em periodos sucessivos de tempo ora quente ora mais ameno e ventoso).
Apesar disso, o padrão está favoravel a um Julho quente, já que a posição da crista Africana é passivel de injectar calor aqui no SW da Europa, ainda para mais sabendo que ao longo das proximas semanas ela continuará a sua natural migração para norte...acentuando a sua influencia...de resto, algo que já tinha referido nas sazonais.


----------



## Aurélio (15 Jun 2011 às 00:15)

]ToRnAdO[;284760 disse:
			
		

> Desculpa Stormy... mas não concordo contigo!! A tendencia algarvia para as nortadas é aquecer rapidamente de manha e virar para SW durante a tarde ou seja atingindo durante o fim da manha as temp_max!! Principalmente no Sotavento, pois o barlavento tem comportamento diferente...
> 
> Por tanto, deverá numa previsão segundo o conhecimento proprio, a temp atingir la por volta da 11h/12h uma temp de 29/30ºc e durante a tarde descera rapiamente para os 26/27ºc e durante a noite o vento faltara e rondara ate as 00 os 21/22...
> 
> ....Mas o Levante não se mete nestas situaçoes!!



Tornado não é disso que está a falar .....
O Stormy tal como eu estavamos a falar daquilo que se esperam que venha a acontecer de acordo com as previsões dos modelos, ou seja, uma nortada que se mantenha durante todo o dia (mesmo ao final do dia).
A questão aqui caso se confirme as previsões dos actuais modelos é se a nortada existirá ao final do dia ou não, sendo esse um factor decisivo para termos 30º ou 36º durante o dia.
O aquecimento aqui no Algarve devido á nortada é provocada geralmente pelo efeito de compressão de ar na Serra Algarvia que faz com esta aqueça.
Obviamente que tal apenas acontece quando puxa o ar já quente, o ar da tarde. Se tiver um vento médio de 30 km/h, então demora 5 horas a chegar aqui (vindo de Beja), logo é apenas ao final do dia chega cá.

PS: Desculpem esta comparação parva mas é a melhor maneira de explicar !!


----------



## stormy (15 Jun 2011 às 00:16)

]ToRnAdO[;284760 disse:
			
		

> Desculpa Stormy... mas não concordo contigo!! A tendencia algarvia para as nortadas é aquecer rapidamente de manha e virar para SW durante a tarde ou seja atingindo durante o fim da manha as temp_max!! Principalmente no Sotavento, pois o barlavento tem comportamento diferente...
> 
> Por tanto, deverá numa previsão segundo o conhecimento proprio, a temp atingir la por volta da 11h/12h uma temp de 29/30ºc e durante a tarde descera rapiamente para os 26/27ºc e durante a noite o vento faltara e rondara ate as 00 os 21/22...
> 
> ....Mas o Levante não se mete nestas situaçoes!!



Depende...se tiveres vento de componente NW a rotação á tarde é de SW, se tiver alguma componente NE podes ter o vento a rodar para SE.
Neste momento os modelos apontam mais para o SW, embora dependa da posição exata do AA.

Quanto ás maximas serem cedoo...depende da intensidade da nortada..se for forte pode durar o dia todo e fazer as maximas muito altas durante a tarde, seguidas de noites muito quentes.


----------



## Aurélio (15 Jun 2011 às 12:08)

Bom tal como eu já tinha avisado um ligeiro deslocamento do AA faria toda a diferença, e nas runs das 00h de hoje do GFS e ECM já foi retirado algum do calor previsto e assim na proxima semana as temperaturas no Algarve se manterão nos valores que estão e no Alentejo não deve passar dos 34/35º !!

Claro que tudo pode voltar a ser alterado mas recordo que já aconteceu o mesmo a semana passada e chegou-se a esta semana e PUFF !!
Isto pelo menos no que ao Algarve diz respeito (porque onde esta situação teria mais impacto !! )


----------



## stormy (15 Jun 2011 às 16:03)

A run do ECMWF/00z parece a mais lógica de todas no médio e longo prazo:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Este é o cenário mais plausivel.
Teremos calor até 3f, depois uma descida de temperatura acompanhada pelo inclemento da circulação de norte ( no Algarve significará a manutenção dos dias agradaveis, embora ventosos), e depois as temperaturas a voltarem a subir durante o fim de semana prolongado.

Poderá tambem ocorrer alguma convecção no interior norte e centro nesta proxima 2f.

Este cenário é compativel com o cenario médio do ensemble do ECMWF e GFS, mantendo o padrão NAO/AO ligeiramente positivos no longo prazo.


----------



## stormy (15 Jun 2011 às 17:55)

O GFS/12z foi atraz da ideia do ECMWF, e agora no longo prazo coloca uma situação interessante de calor, com as perturbações do jet ali perto dos Açores e os dois nucleos bem evidentes da crista subtropical, um em Marrocos e outro a SW dos Açores...poderá significar uma ultima semana de Junho quente e com alguma convecção.

No longo termo continuamos com tendencia para, acima de tudo, meter calor...


----------



## beachboy30 (16 Jun 2011 às 10:12)

Pois é... O ECMWF continua a insistir num fim de semana prolongado da próxima semana bem quentinho por cá... Até lá, 5ª feira incluída (feriado), a nortada será o prato dominante (N/NO), com excepção talvez deste Domingo e 2ª feira, onde poderemos ter uma componente de NE durante a manhã, inclusive no litoral oeste, trazendo mais calor e HR baixa. 

Para o Algarve, tempos bem quentes se esperam...


----------



## AnDré (16 Jun 2011 às 11:25)

> *Temperaturas máximas vão subir até 6 graus a partir de domingo*
> 
> 
> As temperaturas vão subir até seis graus a partir de domingo no interior do país, mantendo-se altas no sotavento algarvio, disse à agência Lusa fonte do Instituto de meteorologia (IM).
> ...


Destak/Lusa


----------



## Aurélio (16 Jun 2011 às 21:42)

Nesta run o ECM ligou o forno, sendo que neste momento entre Domingo e terça já não subirão tanto quanto se previa não devendo nesta altura passar dos 34º no Alentejo e 30º em Faro (efeito sudoeste).
Depois pro final da próxima semana o ECM ligou o forno e mete aquilo que para mim é o cenário edilico do "frango no forno" com o AA no Norte da PI, uma depressão isolada em altitude a Sudoeste de Portugal, fazendo um forçing de ventos de Sueste, que injectariam uma corrente escaldante em Portugal.

Os modelos (ECM) fala em cerca de 36º mas arriscaria uns 39/40 no Alentejo com um jeitinho humano !!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (17 Jun 2011 às 21:40)

Vejam o link abaixo e reparem no que vos falava no outro dia, a descida da temperatura brusca de um dia para o outro, neste caso de 10ºC, algo impossível
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/cidadeprev10dias.jsp?localID=11&cidadeID=12


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Jun 2011 às 21:41)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Vejam o link abaixo e reparem no que vos falava no outro dia, a descida da temperatura brusca de um dia para o outro, neste caso de 10ºC, algo impossível
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/cidadeprev10dias.jsp?localID=11&cidadeID=12



Não é impossível, já diversas vezes no Verão houve quedas de 8ºC e 10ºC, até mesmo 12ºC de um dia pro outro.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (17 Jun 2011 às 21:50)

mas é pouco provável.
Isto só vem confirmar o que já tinha dito, por vezes as descidas de temperaturas na previsão a 10 dias são muito acentuadas e depois não se concretizam.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (17 Jun 2011 às 22:08)

os últimos modelos prevêem 40ºC para Elvas no próximo Domingo , 26.


----------



## martinus (18 Jun 2011 às 12:41)

Previsões a médio prazo da MeteoGalicia


São previsões de 22 a 25 de Junho. Gosto especialmente do "moi baixos".

"Predición Medio Prazo
Comentario xeral para Galicia: 
Durante este período iremos recuperando de xeito progresivo a influencia anticiclónica. Con esta situación, a probabilidade de precipitación será baixa. As temperaturas terán un progresivo descenso durante os primeiros días acadando valores moi baixos para a época do ano; subirán paulatinamente cara á fin de semana."


----------



## David sf (18 Jun 2011 às 13:29)

David sf disse:


> A saída principal que indica 39ºC para o Alentejo nos dias 21 e 22 corresponde a um outlier quente, o mais provável é termos de domingo a terça feira máximas a rondar os 35ºC no Alentejo e Algarve e a partir de quarta, 22, as temperaturas voltarem a baixar para os valores que se têm registado nos últimos dias.
> 
> No litoral e interior norte é improvável que se ultrapassem os 30ºC.



Parece que se vai confirmar, as máximas entre amanhã e Terça deverão andar pelos 35ºC, principalmente na segunda que será o dia mais quente. Depois as temperaturas descerão um pouco, para depois aproximar-se uma depressão atlântica que induzirá um fluxo de sudoeste. Aí poderemos ter o primeiro episódio de canícula deste ano.

O ECMWF faz subir a dorsal sobre a península, com geopotenciais elevadíssimos, temperaturas a 850 hpa superiores a 20ºC em todo o país, fluxo de este, sueste à superfície e de sudoeste nos níveis mais altos, as condições perfeitas para uns dias muito quentes, com temperaturas a aproximarem-se dos 40ºC em todo o país:












Segundo o modelo europeu o calor manter-se-ia desde o sábado que vem até terça ou quarta seguinte, com uma descida das temperaturas causada pelo restabelecimento do anticiclone dos Açores e uma mudança da direcção do vento para norte.

Esta tendência do modelo europeu é forte, uma vez que é mostrada há uns três ou quatro dias.

Já o GFS anda a variar muito, mas tem metido a depressão muito mais a sul, o que faz variar muito a previsão. Ou se aproxima muito e não temos muito calor, ou então afasta-a demasiado originando uma subida da dorsal, ainda mais severa que a prevista pelo ECMWF. A última saída é das mais extremas em relação ao calor:











Seria também um episódio de calor passageiro, 3 ou 4 dias, com um final que poderia ser interessante:






Resumindo, calor moderado a partir de amanhã e até terça feira, principalmente no Alentejo e Algarve, seguido de uma diminuição da temperatura entre quarta e sexta, para valores normais (30ºC no interior centro e sul e Algarve, 25ºC nas restantes regiões), para posteriormente termos uma nova subida a partir de sábado, esta mais severa.


----------



## MarioCabral (18 Jun 2011 às 15:07)

Ultimamente muito se tem falado neste espaço do previsível aumento da temperatura, digamos que este inicio do mês de Junho tem sido até relativamente ameno, principalmente nas regiões acima do Rio Tejo...

Daquilo que posso "ler" nas previsões do GFS, é que até esta próxima quarta-feira as temperaturas vão-se manter dentro dos valores esperados para a época, com temperaturas acima dos 35ºC no interior alentejano...mas não nos 40ºC como se fala...
Daí para a frente até ao próximo sábado há uma pequena diminuição da temperatura, descerá para os 32ºC/33ºC no Alentejo, no resto do país máximas próximas dos 25/26ºC...depois sim prevê-se uma generalização de temperaturas acima dos 30ºC por tudo o país, no litoral um pouco abaixo talvez e no alentejo acima dos 35ºC...
Nada de anormalidades....


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Jun 2011 às 20:19)

No Algarve teremos mais uma semana de bastante calor com temperaturas sempre a rondar os 30ºC e acima disso, 3ªfeira e 4ªfeira a temperatura poderá atingir os 35ºC, depois desce ligeiramente dois dias e depois volta a aquecer. A continuar assim, Junho deve ficar pelo um dos mais quentes no Algarve.  Mas as noites ainda continuam agradáveis devido à ausência de noites tropicais.


----------



## martinus (19 Jun 2011 às 09:54)

Parece que o contraste meteorológico Norte-Sul anda acentuado.

Olhando para o famoso GFS parece que a noite de São João (23 para 24 de Junho) vai ser marcadamente refrescante pelo noroeste, ou não? O que acham?


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Jun 2011 às 14:16)

martinus disse:


> Parece que o contraste meteorológico Norte-Sul anda acentuado.
> 
> Olhando para o famoso GFS parece que a noite de São João (23 para 24 de Junho) vai ser *marcadamente refrescante pelo noroeste*, ou não? O que acham?



Boa tarde.

Se assim for teremos apenas tempo normal.
O que poderia ser até anormal no noroeste nessa altura seriam noites muito quentes - ainda mais estranho seria se a humidade marítima não se fizesse sentir. Afinal é a tradicional noite de S.João e tem de ser acompanhada de névoa\nevoeiro, humidade e, quem sabe, a famosa chuva miudinha ou molha-todos. Faz parte da tradição.
Claro que é apenas uma coincidência mas o facto é que nesta altura do ano é normal termos algumas noites mais frescas - em oposto os dias são normalmente agradáveis e com temperaturas estivais.
É pelo menos a minha experiência - e a de muitos por cá, estou certo...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (19 Jun 2011 às 14:37)

Parece que no próximo fim-de-semana é que vai ser o episódio de calor mais severo este ano.
Os modelos desta vez parece manterem essa tendência já a vários dias.
No próximo domingo para Serpa estão previstos 40ºC


----------



## beachboy30 (19 Jun 2011 às 22:45)

A partir de 6ª feira, principalmente Sábado e Domingo, Portugal Continental vai aquecer... e muito... AA  no golfo da Biscaia/sul do UK, portanto corrente de NE/E/SE bem quente e seca, litoral oeste incluído (principalmente este).

O Algarve é que não sei como irá "reagir" a esta posição do AA, em princípio teremos corrente de sueste Sábado e Domingo, mas devido à proximidade do mar, o calor não deverá ser tanto, digo eu... Ou então mais "tropical": máximas mais próximas das mínimas (mas altas). Esta corrente de sueste no Algarve deve originar uma boa ondulação, como costuma ser hábito, ótima para a prática de surf .


----------



## David sf (20 Jun 2011 às 08:29)

Vai-se consolidando a entrada quente a partir da próxima sexta, e que pode durar mais tempo do que parecia, mas isso ainda está por confirmar. O ECM mete a iso 24 bem dentro do continente, mas cada vez mais com componente sul do que leste, o que pode não fazer subir tanto as temperaturas. Não só pela injecção de algum ar marítimo, mas também pela provável aparição de poeira do deserto e cadáveres marroquinos, que fazem baixar a radiação solar incidente.


----------



## Lightning (20 Jun 2011 às 10:03)

David sf disse:


> Vai-se consolidando a entrada quente a partir da próxima sexta, e que pode durar mais tempo do que parecia, mas isso ainda está por confirmar. O ECM mete a iso 24 bem dentro do continente, mas cada vez mais com componente sul do que leste, o que pode não fazer subir tanto as temperaturas. Não só pela injecção de algum ar marítimo, mas também pela provável aparição de poeira do deserto e cadáveres marroquinos, que fazem baixar a radiação solar incidente.



David, permite-me o comentário a este teu post, talvez um comentário com pouco fundamento mas estou a fazê-lo com base no que vi no GFS:

O vento a 10 metros de altura, segundo o GFS, será fraco ou mesmo nulo, durante todo o dia (fim-de-semana) e sem qualquer nortada, mesmo que fraca. O que penso que, em locais mais abrigados e arriscando-me mesmo a falar nas zonas mais a litoral, poderá fazer com que as temperaturas máximas possam vir a causar algumas surpresas nos valores registados.

E se o GFS assim mostra vento fraco ou nulo para o litoral, então no interior nem se fala.. 

É apenas uma opinião pessoal, claro, e se estiver a dizer alguma coisa errada corrige-me.  Concordas com o que eu disse?


----------



## David sf (20 Jun 2011 às 10:28)

Lightning disse:


> David, permite-me o comentário a este teu post, talvez um comentário com pouco fundamento mas estou a fazê-lo com base no que vi no GFS:
> 
> O vento a 10 metros de altura, segundo o GFS, será fraco ou mesmo nulo, durante todo o dia (fim-de-semana) e sem qualquer nortada, mesmo que fraca. O que penso que, em locais mais abrigados e arriscando-me mesmo a falar nas zonas mais a litoral, poderá fazer com que as temperaturas máximas possam vir a causar algumas surpresas nos valores registados.
> 
> ...



O GFS ainda mete alguma nortada no fim de semana, ao fim da tarde, provavelmente de origem térmica. Está diferente do ECM, o modelo europeu não dá qualquer hipótese ao estabelecimento da nortada, impondo fluxo de sul, o que para alguma regiões do litoral tem o efeito semelhante à nortada, mas com uma intensidade mais reduzida. Creio que o litoral poderá atingir os 40 graus ou lá perto, caso se confirmem as previsões do ECM, e caso haja alguma componente leste, e não seja puramente sul. Ontem à tarde estava mais favorável que hoje de manhã, e creio que é mais natural, principalmente sábado e domingo, que aquela depressão não se aproxime tanto e tenhamos dois dias de leste ou sueste. 

Caso seja o GFS a modelar bem a situação, muito dificilmente o litoral passará dos 35 graus. Mesmo se não houver nortada, é preciso que venha algum vento de leste para trazer o calor do interior. Porque sem qualquer vento é inevitável o estabelecimento da brisa marítima causada pelo aquecimento diferenciado do mar em relação a terra.


----------



## Veterano (20 Jun 2011 às 10:42)

David sf disse:


> Caso seja o GFS a modelar bem a situação, muito dificilmente o litoral passará dos 35 graus. Mesmo se não houver nortada, é preciso que venha algum vento de leste para trazer o calor do interior. Porque sem qualquer vento é inevitável o estabelecimento da brisa marítima causada pelo aquecimento diferenciado do mar em relação a terra.



 Sem vento leste q.b., é praticamente impensável o nosso litoral andar pelos 35º. Estou-me a referir ao litoral chegado ao mar, onde para uma praia perfeita, uma brisa de sul será o ideal, inclusive para uma água do mar morna.


----------



## beachboy30 (20 Jun 2011 às 10:52)

O Algarve é que não se vai escapar de uma forte componente de SE no fim de semana... A ondulação vai subir, de certeza... mas as temperaturas máximas não devem chegar aos 30ºC (junto ao litoral sul) por causa do vento de SE, com HR algo elevada... Mas mínimas elevadas também, portanto um clima praticamente tropical .


----------



## rozzo (20 Jun 2011 às 11:29)

David não sei se mesmo o ECMWF está assim com tanta componente Sul, pelo menos a última saída. 
Vendo os meteogramas a 10 dias do IM, a tal parte automática de tirar da malha, dá valores mais altos de temperatura em Alcochete que em Évora e Beja, chegando aos 41º na 2ª-feira. Vale o que vale este tipo de previsões, mas pelo menos parece indicar fluxo relativamente marcado de E/SE a chegar bem perto do litoral.
Mas ainda falta muito, e claro, brisas e afins no extremo litoral não aparecem a esta escala e a esta distância bem evidenciadas nos modelos, de qualquer forma parece vir o primeiro episódio de "calor a doer" do ano.


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Jun 2011 às 11:38)

Até ao final da semana, ficamos com temperaturas acima dos 30ºC..


----------



## Aurélio (20 Jun 2011 às 12:02)

Vamos a ver se realmente as temperaturas sobem tanto como os modelos pintam, mas nestes ultimos dias têm-se mantido sempre bastante consistentes. Mas olhando aos modelos o ECM parece-me mais quente que o GFS apesar de tudo em especial no litoral Oeste !!

Nos proximos dias destaque para a subida de temperatura nestes dois dias descendo bastante depois na Quarta e Quinta em especial no Norte e Centro.

Na Sexta deve subir para valores identicos aos de hoje, subindo ainda mais no Sábado e Domingo, podendo manter-se até Terça !!

Contudo nesta run o GFS prolonga o tempo muito quentes sempre com uma depressão térmica associada até que a vista alcança !!

Creio que apenas lá para Quarta é que teremos certezas.

Destaque para o vento será sempre fraco o que aumenta as chances de a brisa maritima aparecer em todo o litoral como o David SF falou !!


----------



## beachboy30 (20 Jun 2011 às 12:45)

E acho que o Algarve deverá ser das únicas regiões do país a escapar aos avisos amarelos de calor por causa da componente de SE... Nestas situações é o que costuma acontecer, corrijam-me se estiver errado (moradores da zona litoral do Algarve ).

Nestas situações, o vento de SE é algo moderado... A ondulação, essa sim, deverá subir, lá para Sábado/Domingo, no litoral sul...


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Jun 2011 às 16:08)

beachboy30 disse:


> E acho que o Algarve deverá ser das únicas regiões do país a escapar aos avisos amarelos de calor por causa da componente de SE... Nestas situações é o que costuma acontecer, corrijam-me se estiver errado (moradores da zona litoral do Algarve ).
> 
> Nestas situações, o vento de SE é algo moderado... A ondulação, essa sim, deverá subir, lá para Sábado/Domingo, no litoral sul...



Concordo com a tua opinião. Normalmente, o vento de SE faz com que no Algarve a máxima seja atingida logo pela manhã e à tarde a temperatura desce uns 3ºC e não volta a subir ao final da tarde, quando acontece normalmente quando o fluxo é de norte em Portugal Continental. Sim, por norma e tenho reparado nisto, o 1º dia de levante é normalmente o mais quente e depois ameniza é raro ter aviso amarelo por causa do calor mas sim mais pela ondulação, mas o último dia de levante quando normalmente o resto do país já encontra-se com corrente de noroeste, a temperatura dispara muito porque ao final da tarde o vento roda para noroeste/norte e transporta todo o ar quente que o Alentejo acumulou nesses dias.


----------



## beachboy30 (20 Jun 2011 às 16:15)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Concordo com a tua opinião. Normalmente, o vento de SE faz com que no Algarve a máxima seja atingida logo pela manhã e à tarde a temperatura desce uns 3ºC e não volta a subir ao final da tarde, quando acontece normalmente quando o fluxo é de norte em Portugal Continental. Sim, por norma e tenho reparado nisto, o 1º dia de levante é normalmente o mais quente e depois ameniza é raro ter aviso amarelo por causa do calor mas sim mais pela ondulação, mas o último dia de levante quando normalmente o resto do país já encontra-se com corrente de noroeste, a temperatura dispara muito porque ao final da tarde o vento roda para noroeste/norte e transporta todo o ar quente que o Alentejo acumulou nesses dias.



Ok . Mas ainda assim, as mínimas previstas são bem altas, dos 20 para cima... A amplitude térmica é que tende a ser menor nos dias de levante de SE, mínimas altas mas máximas não assim tão altas... E HR mais altas também, pelo que a sensação de calor deve ser maior, diria eu... Mais "tropical"...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (21 Jun 2011 às 21:43)

A últimas previsões dão 40ºC domingo em Lisboa


----------



## beachboy30 (21 Jun 2011 às 22:56)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> A últimas previsões dão 40ºC domingo em Lisboa



Hum, tenho as minhas dúvidas. A partir de Sábado, mais Domingo até, entra a componente de sul junto ao litoral oeste. Em Lisboa esse vento até pode chegar "quente", mas já não fará subir as temperaturas para esses valores. Junto às praias, com esta brisa de sul, deve até estar bem mais agradável, com HR mais alta inclusivé.

Diria que o dia de 6ª feira será aquele onde mais se fará notar a corrente de NE, bastante quente e seca. Em Lisboa, o "forno" deve manter-se pelo fim de semana, mas devido à mudança do vento não deverá chegar aos 40. O vento de sul assim não deixará. Só se for muito fraco mesmo... Junto às praias deve ser sempre a descer...

http://climetua.fis.ua.pt/weather/wind/lisboa

Já no Algarve, vamos ter levante (SE), portanto mais agradável ainda, mas com noites muito tropicais... A ondulação deve subir... ou não... Dava jeito, vou lá estar


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (21 Jun 2011 às 22:59)

eu tmb duvido que cheguem aos 40, mas para já são essas as previsões!


----------



## beachboy30 (21 Jun 2011 às 23:04)

Já estão a alterar: http://climetua.fis.ua.pt/weather/temperature/lisboa

A componente de sul vai começar a "limitar" a máxima, especialmente Domingo.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Jun 2011 às 23:05)

Por favor, indiquem a fonte de onde retiram as previsões; obrigado.

Não se esqueçam que as *previsões superiores a três dias não são elaboradas por meteorologistas*.


----------



## beachboy30 (21 Jun 2011 às 23:07)

Gerofil disse:


> Por favor, indiquem a fonte de onde retiram as previsões; obrigado.



Indiquei das 2 vezes: Universidade de Aveiro, Climatologia.


----------



## David sf (21 Jun 2011 às 23:13)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> eu tmb duvido que cheguem aos 40, mas para já são essas as previsões!



A máxima em Lisboa tanto pode chegar aos 40, como nem passar muito dos 30. O ECM, onde se baseia o IM para prever os 40 graus, põe vento de sueste no Domingo. Em conjugação com a iso 24, era na certa uma máxima altíssima. No dia seguinte o vento já mudaria para sudoeste e a temperatura baixaria muito.

Já o interior vai torrar, com alguns dias muito próximo dos 40, desde Sexta até Segunda, pelo menos.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (21 Jun 2011 às 23:22)

aqui está a fonte:
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/cidadeprev10dias.jsp
eu tmb não estou a dizer que vão estar 40ºC em lisboa, porque ainda falta muito tempo e tmb não acredito , mas as ultimas previsões indicam isso


----------



## beachboy30 (22 Jun 2011 às 23:11)

Agora que estamos mais perto do final da semana, e com as previsões de levante (E/SE) no Algarve a partir de 6ª feira, é de esperar ondulação na costa sul que dê para a prática de surf, por exemplo? Há previsões a este nível nalgum sítio (para além do windguru , que só dá uma ideia em alto mar e não junto à costa)?


----------



## Jorge_scp (23 Jun 2011 às 00:26)

beachboy30 disse:


> Agora que estamos mais perto do final da semana, e com as previsões de levante (E/SE) no Algarve a partir de 6ª feira, é de esperar ondulação na costa sul que dê para a prática de surf, por exemplo? Há previsões a este nível nalgum sítio (para além do windguru , que só dá uma ideia em alto mar e não junto à costa)?







O levante vai-se verificar no Sábado e Domingo, mas sem grande expressão. Originará um ligeiro aumento da ondulação para cerca de 1,5m, mas que na rebentação, devido ao vento local, poderá não dar mais que 0,5/1m desordenado, nada bom para o surf. Mas nada melhor que verificar na hora, pode ser que faça menos vento na praia que o esperado e dê alguma coisa!

Já agora, o Windguru não serve apenas para "dar uma ideia do mar alto". Se soubermos analisar, interpretar a ondulação prevista, á morfologia do local, direcção das ondas, vento, etc, o windguru serve perfeitamente para prever o tipo de mar em qualquer praia. Caso pretendas saber mais, podes consultar um artigo que escrevi: http://www.katembe2.com/windguru.htm
(Abrir com Internet Explorer para melhor visualização)


----------



## MarioCabral (23 Jun 2011 às 02:37)

Boa noite a todos antes demais. É com encanto que vejo que este fórum continua animado e, muito embora para alguns o Verão seja mesmo uma "seca" em termos meteorológicos, devemos encará-lo com uma oportunidade de aprendizagem tal como outras épocas do ano.
Ora bem, avizinham-se tempos quentes um pouco por tudo o continente, fazem-se algumas apostas sobre até onde poderão chegar as máximas neste fim de semana...

A minha análise seguinte:

*GFS  *
O AA irá além de se fortalecer até ao próximo domingo, irá rumar mais para norte, diria mesmo para NE, forçando o ar quente africano a entrar direitinho a nós, afectando principalmente o sul, particularmente o interior alentejano que está a descoberto da influencia oceânica...Daí para a frente o cenário mudará, teríamos um final do mês de Junho com temperatura bem mais baixas que aquelas que teremos muito provavelmente neste fim de semana...quem sabe se alguma precipitação até no norte...
Repararemos por exemplo que quando a direcção do vento no sul for de S/SE será quando atingiremos as máximas, na segunda a direcção do vento manda as máximas por aí a baixo...
Se atingiremos os 40ºC no sábado ou no domingo?não sei..mas não andará longe pelo menos...talvez os 39ºC em algumas zonas do interior alentejano, mas o certo é termos máximas elevadas em todo o país...por exemplo:
- Aveiro 33ºC
- Viana do Castelo 27,7ºC
- Porto 32,8ºC
- Bragança 32,2ºC
- Viseu 34,7ºC
- Coimbra 35,5ºC
- Guarda 33,2ºC
- Lisboa 30,9ºC
- Beja 39ºC
- Faro 26,9ºC
- Santarém 36,3ºC
Que me diz isto? Sim, vai estar quente, mas nada de aterrador, exepto mesmo no Alentejo e Ribatejo provavelmente...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (23 Jun 2011 às 02:54)

com base na actual situação garanto-lhe 2 coisas:
Amareleja vai ultrapasar os 40ºC
Serpa via chegar aos 40ºC


----------



## David sf (23 Jun 2011 às 09:10)

Neste momento ainda não há certezas de nada. É provável que se atinjam os 40ºC, principalmente nas EMAs habitualmente mais aquecidas pelo sueste, como Coruche,  Alvega ou Santarém. Os modelos não estão neste momento coincidentes, naquele que será o factor determinante para termos máximas extremamente elevada, que é a direcção do vento no domingo à tarde.

Resumindo, hoje estará um dia ameno, não compreendo as notícias que dizem que as temperaturas começam hoje a subir, pois elas deverão estar mais baixas hoje do que ontem.

Amanhã, já com fluxo de leste, mas com isos ainda não muito altas, as temperaturas subirão para os valores obtidos no início desta semana. É provável que, ainda assim, ocorra nortada no litoral oeste.

Sábado, os modelos já divergem. O ECMWF prevê, claramente, uma componente ESE em todo o país, nunca permitindo qualquer nortada. O GFS dá maior expressão à depressão de origem térmica que se forma no interior da PI, e prevê alguma entrada de ar marítimo mais fresco nas regiões do litoral.







Ao contrário do que esteve previsto ao longo de toda a semana, parece-me que sábado será o dia mais quente, e acho muito possível que não se estabeleça nenhuma brisa marítima, tal como prevê o ECMWF. Neste dia é muito possível que se atinjam os 40ºC nas EMAs acima mencionadas, e se não houver qualquer brisa, mesmo Lisboa, Setúbal ou Leiria podem ficar muito perto dos 40ºC. No Alentejo podem-se atingir os 40ºC, mas não é possível garantir que tal aconteça.

Previsões para Sábado, feitas por meteorologistas:

Lisboa, Setúbal 38ºC
Santarém, Évora 39ºC
Beja 40ºC

No domingo as incertezas são imensas. É certo que a aproximação do cavado que vai afectar os Açores no sábado fará baixar as temperaturas, resta saber quando o seu efeito vai começar a sentir-se, com fluxo marítimo. Para o GFS esse efeito começará logo no domingo à hora de almoço:






O modelo europeu atrasa ligeiramente essa influência, mas já esteve mais longe do previsto pelo GFS. Neste momento prevê que a entrada de ar marítimo comece a ocorrer pelas 18 horas de domingo. A possibilidade dos 40ºC em zonas mais litorais nesse dia depende de o fluxo marítimo se iniciar antes ou depois das 18 horas. E isso, provavelmente, só no momento o saberemos. Já o interior manter-se-á bem quente, com temperaturas semelhantes às de sábado.

Por fim, interessante a modelação, que só o ECMWF vê, de uma ciclogénese rápida, mercê da interacção do ar muito quente vindo de África, com o ar frio e húmido proveniente do cavado. 1015 mbar na PI:






Menos de 1000 mbar na Irlanda:






E também impressionante a advecção de ar quente, com a iso 20 em Londres, ainda no mês de Junho:






E os parâmetros convectivos em França:


----------



## David sf (23 Jun 2011 às 18:32)

A sinóptica mais parecida com a prevista para o próximo fim de semana, das que eu encontrei nos arquivos:











Mas nessa data, com isos a 850 hpa cerca de 6ºC inferiores às que estão previstas:











E as temperaturas atingidas nesse dia:

Lisboa 36ºC
Beja 36,3ºC
Faro 30,1ºC
Monte Real 35,4ºC
Tancos 36,4ºC
Castelo Branco 34,7ºC
Pedras Rubras 31,3ºC

Imaginem agora com iso 24 em vez da iso 18.


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Jun 2011 às 18:33)

David sf disse:


> A sinóptica mais parecida com a prevista para o próximo fim de semana, das que eu encontrei nos arquivos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, grande comparação, brutal..

Vamos todos assar


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (23 Jun 2011 às 18:49)

estão a chegar os 40ºC s Serpa


----------



## actioman (23 Jun 2011 às 19:24)

David sf disse:


> A sinóptica mais parecida com a prevista para o próximo fim de semana, das que eu encontrei nos arquivos:
> 
> 
> E as temperaturas atingidas nesse dia:
> ...



Como sempre, grande trabalho de pesquisa e bastante ilustrados os teus posts! Um verdadeiro luxo para todos nós! 

Obrigado! E venha de lá o tão desejado calor, por muitos (eu dispensava-o certamente...)


----------



## beachboy30 (23 Jun 2011 às 22:16)

Parece que este fim de semana o Algarve vai ser a zona menos quente do país, ao contrário do que é costume , devido ao levante (E/SE). Enquanto todo o país tem previsões de subida de temperatura, o Algarve (junto à costa sul) tem descida . Por outro lado, parece que vai ser a única zona do país com ondas . 

Amanhã ainda deve ser quente (ainda devemos ter nortada, no Algarve traduz-se em calor seco), mas deve rodar ao longo do dia para E/SE, aumentado a HR e fazendo descer as máximas. As mínimas, essas devem ser bem altinhas, acima dos 22ºC certamente.


----------



## stormy (23 Jun 2011 às 22:35)

Depois deste evento de calor, na 2f espera-se que o cavado começe a influenciar o estado do tempo.
As condições são favoraveis a uma ciclogenese no Golfo de Biscaia, que depois se afastaria para NE até ao Mar do Norte no periodo entre as 12z de 2f e as 00z de 4f.

Em Portugal as condições de instabilidade associadas a esta perturbação complexa ainda estão mal defenidas, dependendo muito da intensidade da capping inversion devida ao ar seco desertico nos niveis médios e da intensidade do forçamento dinamico.

O cenário mais plausivel dá conta de alguma convecção na tarde de 2f e 3f centrada no interior norte, onde a orografia ajuda a convecção...mas nenhum modelo aposta em algo mais significativo.
As caracteristicas da atmosfera são no entanto favoraveis a células de desenvolvimento rapido e de alguma intensidade ( podendo gerar queda de granizo ou ventos fortes), pelo que vale a pena seguir os modelos para estes dois dias.

Na Europa ocidental este evento trará, com algum grau de certeza, tempo severo, especialmente numa faixa entre o Sul de França e o NW/W da Alemanha...esperando-se trovoadas fortes e organizadas e talvez fenomenos tornádicos...
Mais proximo á faixa costeira e no sul do Reino Unido a ameaça convectiva é menor, mas poderão ocorrer ventos por vezes fortes.
Este tipo de situações é comum, mas a virulencia e duração deste evento são preocupantes!!

A partir de 3f á noite, em Portugal continental, assistir-se-há á estabilização do estado do tempo, com uma descida significativa de temperatura, nomeadamente no litoral, podendo-se dizer que entre 3f e 5f teremos o tempo similar ao que tivemos ontem e anteontem...portanto.. AA a oeste/NW e bastante nortada...

Resumindo:

Amanhã será um dia bem quente com o fluxo a preponderar de NE/E

Sabado e domingo serão dias muito quentes de circulação de leste, no litoral oeste poderá entrar alguma brisa mais mmoderadora de W

2f e 3f seremos afectados pelo cavado..no litoral a nortada aumentará mas no interior o calor manter-se-há com alguma intensidade..no interior norte poderão haver trooadas dispersas localmente moderadas.

4f e 5f serão dias de fluxo de N intenso e temperaturas mais agradaveis em todo o lado

A partir de 6f retorna o calor com ventos de levante

Já para o outro fim de semana, voltará o calor e o regime de E/NE.


----------



## Rainy (24 Jun 2011 às 00:27)

Bem ou seja vem aí dias monotomos, que seca, nem uma trovoadazita para o litoral


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (24 Jun 2011 às 00:51)

monotomos????
com 40ºC???
para mim monotomos são dias de sol com 20ºC/30ºC.
Agora quando chega aos 40ºC aí já são interessantes!


----------



## David sf (25 Jun 2011 às 12:13)

E temos para amanhã um convidado surpresa, que pode fazer baixar as máximas:







Provavelmente não dará para originar precipitação muito relevante, a avaliar pelas previsões dos modelos, mas é garantido que teremos nebulosidade na tarde de amanhã. E, se calhar, alguma trovoada seca.


----------



## Mjhb (25 Jun 2011 às 12:34)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> monotomos????
> com 40ºC???
> para mim monotomos são dias de sol com 20ºC/30ºC.
> Agora quando chega aos 40ºC aí já são interessantes!



Isso para mim não é interessante, é um INFERNO. Não há nada como aqueles dias solarengos de vento moderado a forte de NE, mínimas entre os 3-9ºC e máximas 15-20ºC. MARAVILHA. (desculpem offtopic)

Seguindo, espero bem que amanhã haja precipitação, por mais irrisória que seja. Está tudo seco, as culturas não vão conseguir aguentar o calor mais uma semana sem chuva... É por isto que odeio o calor.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Jun 2011 às 12:37)

David sf disse:


> E temos para amanhã um convidado surpresa, que pode fazer baixar as máximas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Espero mesmo que amanhã hája surpresas.


----------



## MarioCabral (25 Jun 2011 às 17:26)

Segundo o GFS até final de segunda-feira as temperaturas manter-se-ão relativamente altas, depois abranda o calor com os últimos dias de Junho. Claro que o interior do país, especialmente o centro/sul continuará a ultrapassar os 30ºC e a aproximar-se dos 35ºC, mas isso esta dentro da normalidade para a época e para as zonas em questão.
A grande surpresa para este domingo, ainda não confirmada, será a convecção, bons indices de CAPE esperados para o litoral norte e algumas regiões do centro, esperamos que a humidade ajude para que haja festa
A temperatura amanha no litoral não acredito que suba tanto, uma vez que a partir do meio da manhã o vento irá rodar e, embora fraco, a presença oceânica com vento de NW fará manter a temperatura amena, que traga humidade também...


----------



## Aurélio (25 Jun 2011 às 20:24)

MarioCabral disse:


> Segundo o GFS até final de segunda-feira as temperaturas manter-se-ão relativamente altas, depois abranda o calor com os últimos dias de Junho. Claro que o interior do país, especialmente o centro/sul continuará a ultrapassar os 30ºC e a aproximar-se dos 35ºC, mas isso esta dentro da normalidade para a época e para as zonas em questão.
> A grande surpresa para este domingo, ainda não confirmada, será a convecção, bons indices de CAPE esperados para o litoral norte e algumas regiões do centro, esperamos que a humidade ajude para que haja festa
> A temperatura amanha no litoral não acredito que suba tanto, uma vez que a partir do meio da manhã o vento irá rodar e, embora fraco, a presença oceânica com vento de NW fará manter a temperatura amena, que traga humidade também...



A temperatura amanhã no litoral depende somente das horas a que se dará a rotação do vento !!
Havendo uma intensificação do vento de SE fará com que aqueça mais rápido no litoral mas depois tudo depende das horas a que rodaria o vento mas provavelemente deverá rodar entre as 17h a 18h !!

Esperava mais calor no dia de hoje pois em geral as temperaturas estiveram 1ºC abaixo do esperado !!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (25 Jun 2011 às 20:35)

concordo, hoje esperava-se mais.


----------



## ruka (25 Jun 2011 às 21:15)

ainda ninguém falou sobre a entrada da poeira do deserto sobre portugal, devido ao fluxo de sul. amanha e 2ª visibilidade reduzida sobre o nosso território


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (25 Jun 2011 às 21:17)

por acaso já tinha reparado que o céu está embaciado, calculei que fossem poeiras.


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Jun 2011 às 23:44)

ruka disse:


> ainda ninguém falou sobre a entrada da poeira do deserto sobre portugal, devido ao fluxo de sul. amanha e 2ª visibilidade reduzida sobre o nosso território



Sim, por acaso hoje notei que o céu estava um pouco acastanhado, via-se especialmente na minha meteo-cam que filtrava as cores mais um bocado.


----------



## Costa (25 Jun 2011 às 23:47)




----------



## MarioCabral (26 Jun 2011 às 03:07)

Aurélio disse:


> A temperatura amanhã no litoral depende somente das horas a que se dará a rotação do vento !!
> Havendo uma intensificação do vento de SE fará com que aqueça mais rápido no litoral mas depois tudo depende das horas a que rodaria o vento mas provavelemente deverá rodar entre as 17h a 18h !!
> 
> Esperava mais calor no dia de hoje pois em geral as temperaturas estiveram 1ºC abaixo do esperado !!



Não acredito que seja tão tarde, até ao meio-dia deve rodar de quadrante para NW, pelo menos é o que os modelos nos mostram e o que a minha experinecia aqui no litoral norte me diz...


----------



## dahon (26 Jun 2011 às 10:37)

Interessante a previsão/aviso por parte do Estofex.










> A level 1 was issued for parts of Portugal and NW-Spain mainly for large hail (significant events possible) and strong to severe wind gusts.


----------



## David sf (26 Jun 2011 às 11:03)

dahon disse:


> Interessante a previsão/aviso por parte do Estofex.



Infelizmente a poeira em suspensão deverá inibir a convecção.


----------



## Brunomc (26 Jun 2011 às 13:02)

> Infelizmente a poeira em suspensão deverá inibir a convecção.



Sim, a poeira e a humidade baixa não ajudam a formação de nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical...


----------



## Vince (26 Jun 2011 às 13:06)

David sf disse:


> Infelizmente a poeira em suspensão deverá inibir a convecção.



Eu estou um bocado céptico em relação a trovoadas hoje devido à escassez de humidade, mas de qualquer forma o risco tem a ver com isso, a acontecer (difícil) seria convecção elevada, acima da camada seca, o que poderia gerar microbursts secos, à semelhança daquele evento do ano passado (acho que meteotsunami Algarve e downburst no Alentejo), que se não me engano também foi no meio de poeira e nos deixou supreendidos.
Mas não deve ser fácil acontecer.


----------



## CptRena (26 Jun 2011 às 13:08)

David sf disse:


> Infelizmente a poeira em suspensão deverá inibir a convecção.





Brunomc disse:


> Sim, a poeira e a humidade baixa não ajudam a formação de nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical...



A baixa humidade até percebo que iniba a formação de CBs, mas não deveria a poeira ajudar na formação dos cristais de gelo, garantindo nucleação e desenvolvimento dos mesmos cristais?


----------



## Vince (26 Jun 2011 às 13:15)

CptRena disse:


> A baixa humidade até percebo que iniba a formação de CBs, mas não deveria a poeira ajudar na formação dos cristais de gelo, garantindo nucleação e desenvolvimento dos mesmos cristais?



Não sei sobre a nucleação, mas o problema é que as poeiras viajam numa camada de ar extremamente seco, e isso é o factor mais importante. A convecção a ocorrer terá que ser acima dessa camada, o que não é muito frequente, dependerá se essa camada está ou não demasiado alta, e se acima dela existe alguma humidade. 

Para mais informação sobre o assunto, pesquisa por: Saharan Air Layer convection
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...er+convenction&btnG=Search&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=


----------



## CptRena (26 Jun 2011 às 13:23)

Vince disse:


> Não sei sobre a nucleação, mas o problema é que as poeiras viajam numa camada de ar extremamente seco, e isso é o factor mais importante. A convecção a ocorrer terá que ser acima dessa camada, o que não é muito frequente, dependerá se essa camada está ou não demasiado alta, e se acima dela existe alguma humidade.
> 
> Para mais informação sobre o assunto, pesquisa por: Saharan Air Layer convection
> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...er+convenction&btnG=Search&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=



Agora percebo.
Obrigado pela explicação Vince

Edit(13:30): Já agora sobre a nucleação: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ice_nucleus


----------



## Albifriorento (26 Jun 2011 às 16:10)

A haver precipitação, e tendo em conta as poeiras, será chuva suja certo??


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jun 2011 às 16:13)

Albifriorento disse:


> A haver precipitação, e tendo em conta as poeiras, será chuva suja certo??



Se for fraca. Será mais 80% terra e 20% água.


----------



## beachboy30 (26 Jun 2011 às 23:29)

A praia da Rainha na Caparica hoje atingiu uns "fantásticos" 35ºC de máxima!! E com o mar ali tão perto! Que forno autêntico...

A partir das 16h, "e tudo o vento de oeste/sudoeste levou" e desceu uns 10ºC!! Numa hora! Há realmente fenómenos engraçados no clima... 

Mas foi de facto uma autêntica fornalha... Bem, agora de volta ao AA a oeste/noroeste de nós, com nortada (mais a partir de 3ª feira), com temperaturas normais. Nada de novo.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Jun 2011 às 17:53)

O GFS previa e está a acontecer: aumento de nebulosidade para as regiões do sul a partir desta tarde. A quase ausência de relevos montanhosos não propicia desenvolvimento convectivo, pelo que não deverá ocorrer precipitação...


----------



## beachboy30 (29 Jun 2011 às 12:38)

De facto, este início de mês de Julho vai de encontro à minha opinião e ao que tenho verificado nos últimos anos (recentes): regime de nortada (chato ), sem grandes calores no litoral oeste. Algures no mês, talvez um episódio de calor mais intenso. 

Agosto, e se seguir a tendência dos últimos anos mais recentes, poderá ter um regime de nortada mais fraco e mais episódios de calor. Mas isto é apenas a minha opinião pessoal e da minha percepção dos últimos anos (recentes).


----------

